

Ecuador says it blundered over Snowden travel document - anigbrowl
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jul/02/ecuador-rafael-correa-snowden-mistake

======
anigbrowl
That's an unexpectedly forthright explanation of how the situation played out
(even if you think he's been leaned on by US diplomats).

------
pvnick
Wow, now I really want to know what Biden said to Correa.

~~~
pvdm
I'd like to know what the military-industrial complex said to Obama after he
got elected.

------
WhoIsSatoshi
I fear Snowden will have to play the waiting game like Assange - this is
ridiculous. I wish someone would stand up to the bullying - hopefully Assange
is playing his cards right and the new wikileaks party in AU might help level
things a bit

